# TRANNY PROBLEM



## FEIN4BOOST (Mar 26, 2007)

i HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE TRANNY WHEN I WAS PUTTING A NEW CLUTCH IN. i NOTICE THE RELEASE/THROW-OUT BEARING IS THICKER THAN THE ONE THAT USE TOBE ON THE TRANNY. TO MAKE IT SHORT, AS I CRANK UP THE CAR THE CLUTCH DOESN'T SEEM LIKE IT WANTS TO BIT (SLIP). I TRIED BLEEDING IT BUT STILL THE SAME. SO I WAS THINKING COULD IT BE CAUSE THE RELEASE/THROW-OUT BEARING WOULD MAKE THE CLUTCH NOT ENGAGE ALL THE WAY. DUE TO THE BEARING IS SLIGHTLY THICK AND IS STILL PUTTING PRESSURE ON THE PRESSURE PLATE. I'M SO CONFUSE NOW THAT I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT ELSE TO DO ANYMORE.????????


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

where did you get the release bearing from? did it come with the clutch or did you buy it seperatley? if it was bought separate it could be the wrong one.


----------



## FEIN4BOOST (Mar 26, 2007)

it came with the clutch


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jack the front of the car up. From under the car, with the motor shut off, determine if the clutch fork is tight against the clutch fingers. It shouldn't be; there should be some small amount of free play.


----------

